# Welcher Monitortyp soll es sein?



## Patze (19. Mai 2011)

Welche Kriterien sind für Euch beim Monitorkauf entscheiden? 16:9 oder 16:10, IPS oder doch lieber TN?

*Der 16:9-Unsinn von Wolfgang Pavel !*

PConline±¨¼Û¿â_Ì«Æ½ÑóµçÄÔÍø

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...einen-neuen-monitor-gekauft-der-16-9-ist.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/40843-16-10-vs-16-9-a.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/63100-16-9-oder-16-10-sind-die-vor-und-nachteile.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...bild-als-bei-gleicher-aufloesung-16-10-a.html

warum immer mehr 16:9 anstatt 16:10 monitore

ComputerHartware - Ergebnisse der Umfrage

22" 16:10 - 23" 16:9 - Forum de Luxx



FreezerX schrieb:


> Es wundert mich wie viele 16:9 abgeneigt sind.  Da würde mich mal eine repräsentative Umfrage interessieren.
> Mir selber ist es (noch) egal, welches Format.
> Übrigens  habe ich bei einem 24" Monitor die Differenz in der Höhe berechnet:  16:10 bietet gegenüber 16:9 2,4cm mehr Höhe.





Hellhound schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Man findet kaum 16:10  Monitore mit gutem IPS- oder VA-Panel, die größer als 24 Zoll sind.
> Die  Modelle von EIZO oder NEC mal ausgenommen, die mit Features wie  Farbkalibrierung daherkommen und für die Mehrheit der User auch  preislich uninteressant sind.





FreezerX schrieb:


> Es wundert mich wie viele 16:9 abgeneigt sind.  Da würde mich mal eine repräsentative Umfrage interessieren.
> Mir selber ist es (noch) egal, welches Format.
> Übrigens  habe ich bei einem 24" Monitor die Differenz in der Höhe berechnet:  16:10 bietet gegenüber 16:9 2,4cm mehr Höhe.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein 16:9 Gerät ist bei identischer  Diagonale auch physisch einen Tick breiter, als ein 16:10. Würde man  einfach nur die Höhe reduzieren, würde auch die Diagonale ein bißchen  schrumpfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. Mai 2011)

[X]_ 16:10 und matt

So muss er sein, nicht dieser pseudo 16:9 Schrott!
_


----------



## Patze (13. Juni 2011)

Weitere interessante Umfrage von AMD vs Intel: Welchen Monitor nutzt Ihr so!


----------



## juergen28 (24. Juni 2011)

[X] 16:10 und matt, IPS Panel


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juni 2011)

_[X] 16:10 und matt, zZ. auch -> Asus VW224U
_


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2011)

[x] 16:9 und matt ( wäre mir am liebsten )
Mal sehen was demnächst im Angebot ist für den Monitorwechsel, beim Panel - Typ muss ich schauen was die Finanzen sagen.


----------



## OctoCore (24. Juni 2011)

[x] 16:10, matt und VA, wenn's geht.

Ich orientiere mich bei der Monitorwahl nicht an Spielen.
Bei Anwendungen (die ich nutze) bringt 16:9 keinen Vorteil. Und bei Filmen eigentlich auch nicht. Die meisten Filme sind eh 1:2,XX, also bleiben schwarze Balken. Mit den schmalen Balken von 16:9-TV-Serien und -Filmen unter 16:10 kann ich gut leben.


----------



## Patze (1. September 2011)

Gute erklärende Bilder gefunden:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=245536&d=1313755664
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=245537&d=1313755664


----------



## Fatalii (11. September 2011)

16:10, matt und IPS.

Für Video- und Bildbearbeitung wären 2560x1600 ideal, viel Platz bei Lightroom und Co, jedoch würden einige Spiele in der Auflösung selbst auf aktuellen 
leistungsfähigen Single GPU-Karten kaum flüssig laufen, sofern man die Deatail und Bildverbesserer aktiviert.
Daher wird mein nächster Moniten ein Dell 16:10 mit IPS-Panel und 1920x1200 Pixel.

MfG Andy


----------



## tobibo (11. September 2011)

(X) 16:10, Matt, S-IPS/PLS 

Ich wünsche mir ja einen ~40-50"er mit 3840*2400, OLED, 120HZ, matt, mit USB-Hub, Cardreader, eingebautem BR-Player und allen gängigen Anschlüssen 

Ideal zum an die Wand Hängen. xDD

Aber sowas wird wohl erst in ~6-8 Jahren bezahlbar werden, aktuell würde es mir reichen, wenn die Preise für 2560*1440/1600 deutlich gesenkt würden.


----------

